# Moving to Devon



## Cid (May 30, 2007)

I'm moving to Devon in mid-June to study cabinet-making, which I suppose puts me firmly in the South-west. Looking forward to it a lot, London is a hell of a place and it'll always be home but I need to get away from it for a while. So I'll be down for about a year... Not exactly well prepared - don't have a driving license or a place to live yet . Gonna stay in B&Bs near the course (it's near Shebbear, NW of Hatherleigh) until I can find somewhere more permanent (tough finding one bedroom places) and can get myself around.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 30, 2007)

welcome to devon mate 

even if you will be up in north devon


----------



## Maggot (May 30, 2007)

You'll have to drink cider from a lemon!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 30, 2007)

Nowt wrong with North Devon!

Although if you don't drive, and are studying in Shebbear your accommodation options are gonna be limited.

If you're lucky there might be a bus to the Barnstaple Metropolis twice a week!


----------



## Cid (May 30, 2007)

Hoping to get test done ASAP, I mean I can actually drive (although not to test standard yet as I don't know all the little technicalities etc) but in London it's so useless it's just not worth bothering. Then suddenly you're moving to Devon in a few weeks and an hour long cycle to the shops rears its ugly head... 

Should be able to get bike CBT though, so will have a moped as a possibility and might try for motorbike a class as it's not too hard, but don't really want to risk my neck on country lanes for any period of time.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 30, 2007)

That'll be cool then - you should be able to get around a bit!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 4, 2007)

I've just come back from a weekend at croyde.  Surfing is the business.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 4, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> . Then suddenly you're moving to Devon in a few weeks and an hour long cycle to the shops rears its ugly head...
> 
> .



the shop'll hardly be ever open anyway


----------



## Poot (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck to you!

Best thing I ever did! (and I recommend the driving thing, too... even though I was actually scared of it when I first arrived 2 years ago!)


----------



## h8jj (Jun 16, 2007)

my folks n bro live in a hamlet just outside shebbear (i'm nr exeter)

lovely part of the country, but you really will need to be mobile

one bus, once a week to barnstaple ;-)


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 25, 2007)

May as well let ya all know.



I'm back in Devon and Fizz will be down here soon too


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm in Bideford after two weeks of B&B outside Shebbear... Feels like a fucking metropolis, Morrison's was like a bizzare world of bright lights and colours. Two weeks out of London and I'm reduced to this <sigh>. Still not mobile, gonna be hitching lifts with the guy I'm living with, was supposed to take CBT this weds, but it's been pushed back to saturday... Can't wait to be independent again, drives me insane relying on others for lifts etc. At least I have a consistent internet connection again. Cabinet maaking course is brilliant, I spent the whole of wednesday sharpening tools...


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2007)

Just saw this thread - welcome to the best bit of the country 

Mr Scare - you heading back too? Long time no see.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 30, 2007)

For good man as soon as the good lady is ready


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2007)

Back to T*vert*n?


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 30, 2007)

For the mo

We'll be getting our own place wherever though when the fizzy ones ready


----------



## milesy (Jun 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> May as well let ya all know.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in Devon and Fizz will be down here soon too



good news! good luck with the move and all that


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2007)

Fuck's sake, this is my thread! Bloody bombscare and his charismatic ways!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 3, 2007)

Its cos I is local down these ere parts and I can do the 

Tractortrailercombinebailercultivatorrotivatordungspreaderplouuuuugh song


when you can do that your in


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 3, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> Fuck's sake, this is my thread! Bloody bombscare and his charismatic ways!



ooops!  

good luck with the move and all that Cid


----------



## Pieface (Jul 3, 2007)

did you study woodwork and things before or is this a totally new thing??   Sounds brilliant


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't start supporting Bideford football or Rugby club though, or we'll have to have words.


----------



## Cid (Jul 3, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> did you study woodwork and things before or is this a totally new thing??   Sounds brilliant



I have design experience and know a bit about woodwork, there are some who start from scratch though. It's fucking expensive though, basically taken every bit of cash I have, plus some loans (fortunately been able to borrow off my mum as she recently downsized in London). I plan on working as a maker (as opposed to designer) in a workshop for a couple of years to build up my speed (you learn a lot of technique, but being quick only comes with a lot of practice) and pay off my debts then renting workshop space and designing and making my own stuff.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2007)

my dad's been building up his workshop for years so that when he retired he could start making furniture - he's made a few bits and pieces in the past - and got VERY excited when my bro got him a morticer (??) for xmas  

"It makes SQUARE holes!!!!"


----------



## Cid (Jul 6, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> my dad's been building up his workshop for years so that when he retired he could start making furniture - he's made a few bits and pieces in the past - and got VERY excited when my bro got him a morticer (??) for xmas
> 
> "It makes SQUARE holes!!!!"



Mortiser, you use it for mortise and tenon joints.


----------

